# Kein Boot mit neuem Netzteil!!!



## Oth3llO (23. Januar 2010)

Habe mir gestern ein Corsair HX 1000W gekauft und damit mein altes 420 watt noname Netzteil ersetzt. Soweit so gut. Schalte ich den Rechner an, bekomme ich weder ein Bild noch bootet er, aber es drehen sich alle Lüfter (Gehäuse,CPU,GPU) und die Festplatten und das Laufwerk funktionieren auch. Wechsel ich das Netzteil bekomm ich ein Bild und der Rechner bootet auch normal.
Meine einzige Vermutung wäre, dass das Mainboard nicht zum Netzteil kompatibel ist...?!
Wäre super, wenn mir jemand bei dem Problem behilflich sein könnte 


PC-Konfig:

Mobo: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Prozi: AMD Phenom II 955 BE
Graka: (noch) 7600gt
Ram: 8GB (4x2GB Mushkin 996681ES)
Festplatte: 1x S-ATA (1TB) und 1x IDE (120GB)
Zwei 120mm Gehäuse lüfter

Keine Komponente ist OC und ja ich weiß die Graka ist alt und soll bald durch 2 HD 5870 ersetzt werden!!^^
Bei weiteren gewünschten Angaben einfach bescheid sagen 

Schnonmal danke!


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2010)

Hmm .... mit einem Multimeter könntest du mal das NT überprüfen ob es in Ordnung ist.

Stromspannung eines Netzteils überprüfen - PCtipp.ch - Praxis & Hilfe


----------



## Oth3llO (23. Januar 2010)

Danke, aber das habe ich schon gemacht und es ist in Ordnung. Die Spannungen passen alle...


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2010)

Hmm .....ich habe schon mal die Erfahrung gemacht das ich durch einen Nt wechsel bei gleichen Spannungseinstellungen plötzlich höher takten konnte .(das NT hatte wohl stabilere Spannungen oben raus )

Hast du mal zwischendurch ein Cmos gemacht  ?
Ist nur ein Schuss ins blaue aber testen kostet ja nichts


----------



## Oth3llO (23. Januar 2010)

Ja hab alles gecheckt, Kabel, Ram, CMOS-Reset sowohl über jumper als auch über die Batterie.
Bin langsam echt am verzweifeln, weil das Netzteil an nem anderen Rechner tut...


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2010)

^^das ist dann wirklich seltsam 

Vllt mal andere Graka anschlüße testen ?


----------



## Oth3llO (23. Januar 2010)

alles gemacht^^
naja also wenn ich wirklich nicht weiter komme werd ichs einfach nochmal umtauschen und schauen obs was nützt


----------



## Oth3llO (24. Januar 2010)

angenommen ich würde umsteigen, zu was würdet ihr mir eher raten:
Cougar S700 (hatte ich schon, wegen pfeifgeräuschen umgetauscht)
Cougar 700 CM
Silverstone ST75F
Enermax MODU82+ 625W
vllt fällt mir so die entscheidung leichter zwischen umtausch 1:1 oder gegen ein anderes


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

Bau den Rechner mal Komplett auseinander und wieder zusammen! Das hilft oft!


----------



## Oth3llO (24. Januar 2010)

danke, das hab ich auch schon getan...habs jetzt wieder eingepackt und werds zurück schicken...danke trotzdem! 
PS: Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## rebel4life (24. Januar 2010)

Kauf dir dann lieber eins mit höchstens 530W...

Es kann sein, dass dein Board vieleicht noch -12V braucht, obwohl das die neueren Netzteile in der Regel nicht mehr haben. Wäre aber ganz komisch.


----------

